

Mini-laptops sell faster during economic crisis - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/article/08/10/15/Minilaptops_sell_faster_during_economic_crisis_1.html

======
sjs382
I think it has more to do with price and availability. Before this generation
of 'netbooks', it cost a small fortune to get a tiny notebook. Now with light,
portable (both being highly desirable features to a lot of people) 'netbooks'
being the cheapest on the market, it makes sense that they're taking off.

I'm going to get one myself eventually, but haven't dove in yet. I want to get
one with a good keyboard, and the Asus really isn't good enough. Haven't
touched the Dell, MSI, or Aspire yet but I hope they're better.

------
streety
As far as I'm aware this is the first economic crisis during which mini-
notebooks have been available. I don't see how you can tease out the effect of
the crisis from the other factors involved in their growing sales.

------
sidsavara
I just bought one, but I've been waiting for the Acer Aspirwe 6 cell to come
out. Plus, Dell just released the new laptop which people have been waiting
for for what, 6 months? It got tons of techie press coverage.

I think that while it is an interesting trend, the causation implied by the
title is misleading. The crisis has nothing to do with why I bought my laptop,
nor why three of my friends bought theirs. It's just the timing of it - Dell
and Acer both came out with laptops people were waiting for just as the
economy was slowing.

------
graphain_
"but the economic crisis is contributing to softer growth in the U.S. market,
according to Gartner"

This article doesn't point at any correlation between the economic crisis and
mini-laptops.

Indeed, all it says is mini-laptop sales take up a slightly larger percent of
mobile computing sales than last year, most likely because prices have fallen
and publicity has risen.

------
arien
Crisis is surely a factor, but I think it also counts that they are practical
and easy to carry around, while being more powerful than just a PDA or a
phone.

I'm considering getting one to replace the paper notebook I drag around to
write my notes. I don't need a 17" screen for that, but a mobile interface is
also not comfortable enough.

